# Gatorade or Powerade



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm more of a powerade type of guy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I chose Gatorade because it was the original. I actually like some flavors for both.
Fruit Punch, White Cherry, and Melon (the green one :lol) are ones that I like to take with me to my "beach" (yes, I live in Ohio - it's a dammed up river forming a lake with a beach where seagulls poo :lol).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't care for either one of them. They have this terrible aftertaste that sticks in your throat for hours after you drink them.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Neither.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

gatorade. don't have powerade much.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Lucozade


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't drink them that much but when i do, I choose Red Powerade


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Red and light blue Powerade for sure but I drink them both


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They taste different if you have been sweating a long time.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Orange Gatorade is obviously the best. OmO


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I prefer Gatorade. The lemon flavored one is my favorite.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer the Gatorade. Grew up on it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've only drunk poweraide and I didn't like the taste at all. Not a fan of those energy drinks, I prefer water.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been drinking Gatorade far too long to consider Powerade.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i feel obligated to say gatorade because uf, but powerade tastes better


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Frozen Blue Powerade (Hard to find Gatorade </3)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Probably gatorade. It has grape flavour, which I haven't seen with Powerade. Unless my country is just ****ty with Powerade flavours. I like the blue flavours of both Gatorade and Powerade.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

These are over expensive and I just buy it once in a blue moon for fun not for the performance factor. Admittedly I do get suckered into marketing and packaging - but only once in a blue moon!


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Pocari
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocari_Sweat


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Gatorade's slightly better. Though I don't like sports drinks at all, Gatorade has some ok flavors, like watermelon and kiwi/strawberry and blue raspberry (that's better than Powerade's).


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually drink whichever is on sale. I don't have much of a preference, but I guess I'll vote gatorade. I haven't drank either in awhile


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I can't find Gatorade anywhere here !

I remember mum giving it to me when I had the flu and the cold as a kid , when we were living in Venezuela . lol . Good times .

Nowadays my thing is sugar-free Red Bull .


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Owerpade!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

neither, unless I am sick and need it, then Gatorade


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Gatorade forever and ever <3


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Gatorade


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Charmander said:


> Lucozade


I don't know why but this made me laugh so hard lol

Eww, I guess if i had to choose gaterade? I mean powerade uses high frutose corn syrup, I think gaterade use to too? but I think they updated the formula.

It's just water for me or those powder packet things that you pour into the water.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

H2O


----------

